# BEST O.G. Kush in seed form??



## Ogfresh (May 22, 2013)

Who has the best hybrid o.g.In seed form? Cali Connections or Dr. Green thumb? I've heard mixed results about Reserva Privada? But anyways who have grown from all three and what was results as far as potency and that CLASSIC O.G. SMELL that we all know so well? Thanks


----------



## kgp (May 22, 2013)

No such thing as the best. Best is an opinion. What's best for me might not be best to someone else.

My opinion with og's is that what I think are the best in quality usually suck in the yeild dept therefore dropping the overall bestness. Lol

I've grown Cali cons Tahoe. It is straight fire.


----------



## Ogfresh (May 22, 2013)

Lol. . .MJ IS BETTER THAN KOBE. . .THATS A FACT! Not an opinion. . . Same thing with Seeds it's either one or the other. Which one is more potent than the other on the consistent basis!


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 22, 2013)

Larry Og, Tahoe Og, Kosher...all did well yield wise and were potent. However, the nose is where I left all of them, they couldn't compete with the 91'og....that is saying a lot. The true character of the OG brand is held by those old-school genetics and the unbelievable scent that cannot be hidden. Potency is really a perk at this point. I have a fertilized female in another destination and await the return of 91 og, the grandfather of kind bud.


----------



## Natural Gas (May 23, 2013)

Ogfresh said:


> Lol. . .MJ IS BETTER THAN KOBE. . .THATS A FACT! Not an opinion. . . Same thing with Seeds it's either one or the other. Which one is more potent than the other on the consistent basis!


So, in actuality you are looking for the strongest, most potent not "the best"...OG Kush, as in "Ocean Grown" is an indica hybrid from Northern California with heavy indica stone.

OG, as in Original Gangster from around San Francisco Valley and LA is a strain hybrid...Larry OG, Tahoe etc...So which is it; or do you not understand the difference?...FWIW

Just re-read this...Did not mean to come off as a smart a$$...I am an old school OG Kush fan...Simply wanted for you whatever it is you want for yourself


----------



## Chotchlos (May 23, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> So, in actuality you are looking for the strongest, most potent not "the best"...OG Kush, as in "Ocean Grown" is an indica hybrid from Northern California with heavy indica stone.
> 
> OG, as in Original Gangster from around San Francisco Valley and LA is a strain hybrid...Larry OG, Tahoe etc...So which is it; or do you not understand the difference?...FWIW


I don't think OG means original gangster at all, it's only ocean grown and Ogs are a Southern California thing not a "San Francisco valley" thing, haha it's " San Fernando valley" SFV OG = San Fernando valley


----------



## Ogfresh (May 23, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> So, in actuality you are looking for the strongest, most potent not "the best"...OG Kush, as in "Ocean Grown" is an indica hybrid from Northern California with heavy indica stone.
> 
> OG, as in Original Gangster from around San Francisco Valley and LA is a strain hybrid...Larry OG, Tahoe etc...So which is it; or do you not understand the difference?...FWIW.


 I asked about the "SEEEDS" not an history lecture thanks for your non input. . . By the way there's a bunch breeders taking their clones and and creating S1's seeds. . .that's all I'm looking for ok! I know The " REAL O.G." is a clone only strain etc etc. . . I'm just looking for the breeder with the most stable,consistent hybrid O.G. in seed form. . .is that too much to ask for? SAVE THE POLITICS FOR SOMEONE WHO CARES! I just asked for input FROM THE PEOPLE WHO HAS" GROWN "IN IT FROM SEED form. THERES A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT OG hybrid Larry,Tahoe,Ghost, etc etc From different breeders "I'm looking for "the one" that is more consistent/potent than the other!


----------



## Natural Gas (May 23, 2013)

Chotchlos said:


> I don't think OG means original gangster at all, it's only ocean grown and Ogs are a Southern California thing not a "San Francisco valley" thing, haha it's " San Fernando valley" SFV OG = San Fernando valley


My Bad...Meant San Fernando... http://www.medicaljane.com/review/og-kush-the-infamous-ocean-grown-kush/ ...FWIW


----------



## Natural Gas (May 23, 2013)

Ogfresh said:


> I asked about the "SEEEDS" not an history lecture thanks for your non input. . . By the way there's a bunch breeders taking their clones and and creating S1's seeds. . .that's all I'm looking for ok! I know The " REAL O.G." is a clone only strain etc etc. . . I'm just looking for the breeder with the most stable,consistent hybrid O.G. in seed form. . .is that too much to ask for? SAVE THE POLITICS FOR SOMEONE WHO CARES! I just asked for input FROM THE PEOPLE WHO HAS" GROWN "IN IT FROM SEED form. THERES A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT OG hybrid Larry,Tahoe,Ghost, etc etc From different breeders "I'm looking for "the one" that is more consistent/potent than the other!


WOW!!! Once high school lets out for the summer perhaps you can get on with your "Search" for "the one"...Have a super sparkly day...FWIW


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 23, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> OG, as in Original Gangster from around San Francisco Valley and LA is a strain hybrid...Larry OG, Tahoe etc...So which is it; or do you not understand the difference?...FWIW


IDK Y I find this so funny


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 23, 2013)

Ogfresh said:


> I asked about the "SEEEDS" not an history lecture thanks for your non input. . . By the way there's a bunch breeders taking their clones and and creating S1's seeds. . .that's all I'm looking for ok! I know The " REAL O.G." is a clone only strain etc etc. . . I'm just looking for the breeder with the most stable,consistent hybrid O.G. in seed form. . .is that too much to ask for? SAVE THE POLITICS FOR SOMEONE WHO CARES! I just asked for input FROM THE PEOPLE WHO HAS" GROWN "IN IT FROM SEED form. THERES A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT OG hybrid Larry,Tahoe,Ghost, etc etc From different breeders "I'm looking for "the one" that is more consistent/potent than the other!


Nothing wrong with a dude dropping a little history on you. Quit acting like a twit.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 23, 2013)

Ogfresh said:


> I asked about the "SEEEDS" not an history lecture thanks for your non input. . . By the way there's a bunch breeders taking their clones and and creating S1's seeds. . .that's all I'm looking for ok! I know The " REAL O.G." is a clone only strain etc etc. . . I'm just looking for the breeder with the most stable,consistent hybrid O.G. in seed form. . .is that too much to ask for? SAVE THE POLITICS FOR SOMEONE WHO CARES! I just asked for input FROM THE PEOPLE WHO HAS" GROWN "IN IT FROM SEED form. THERES A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT OG hybrid Larry,Tahoe,Ghost, etc etc From different breeders "I'm looking for "the one" that is more consistent/potent than the other!


Chill out bro. He was only trying to help out. Whats wrong with you?


----------



## Ogfresh (May 24, 2013)

natural gas said:


> og, as in original gangster from around san francisco valley and la is a strain hybrid...larry og, tahoe etc...so which is it; or do you not understand the difference?...fwiw


lol y'all call this HISTORY! Rofl


----------



## Natural Gas (May 24, 2013)

Ogfresh said:


> lol y'all call this HISTORY! Rofl


Golly gosh Og, Aren't you up rather late for a school night???

Do you have anything to contribute here; perhaps your recent prom picture???...Or are you here to merely waste bandwidth???


----------



## eyeball696 (May 24, 2013)

OG#18 by a landslide


----------



## Ogfresh (May 24, 2013)

eyeball696 said:


> OG#18 by a landslide


Thanks eyeball for contribution to this thread. . .unlike some of the other responses!


----------



## Natural Gas (May 24, 2013)

Ogfresh said:


> Thanks eyeball for contribution to this thread. . .unlike some of the other responses!


OK...My contribution, http://cfsbonline.info/index01.html , I know, you never heard of 'em. Click on the strain guide at the top of the page and check out the "Master OG" & "Forest Fire"...Have grown and smoked "Forest Fire"', it is not suitable for children...Have "Master OG" sprouted in 16 oz cups atm...Need to know what you are doing if you want the latest-greatest sooper buz from the new Cali up & comers...Do you know how to select a pheno? Do you know that when growing the latest and greatest you need to pay attention to the plant and remove an occasional male pod in later flowering period and not cry, "hermie, hermie, hermie" all over RIU?

Or you can do what the other kids do with their lunch money...Pick up one or two mix and match beans at Attitude or Herbies that their friends in the kiddie pool told them about...

I really do wish you success....Every new grower is a citizen practicing civil disobedience to end injustice...I simply asked that you clarify what it was you wanted...FWIW


----------



## Ogfresh (May 24, 2013)

natural gas said:


> ok...my contribution, http://cfsbonline.info/index01.html , i know, you never heard of 'em. Click on the strain guide at the top of the page and check out the "master og" & "forest fire"...have grown and smoked "forest fire"', it is not suitable for children...have "master og" sprouted in 16 oz cups atm...need to know what you are doing if you want the latest-greatest sooper buz from the new cali up & comers...do you know how to select a pheno? Do you know that when growing the latest and greatest you need to pay attention to the plant and remove an occasional male pod in later flowering period and not cry, "hermie, hermie, hermie" all over riu?
> 
> Or you can do what the other kids do with their lunch money...pick up one or two mix and match beans at attitude or herbies that their friends in the kiddie pool told them about...
> 
> I really do wish you success....every new grower is a citizen practicing civil disobedience to end injustice...i simply asked that you clarify what it was you wanted...fwiw


 nice. . .i gotta give you props on that one!! That's all I was asking for! I'm researching cabin fever now as of we speak.... Sorry for coming off like a DOUCHE!


----------



## BeastGrow (May 24, 2013)

i've been eyeing up Gage Green Group Daybreaker (Chemdawg D x Joseph OG)


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 24, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> OK...My contribution, http://cfsbonline.info/index01.html , I know, you never heard of 'em. Click on the strain guide at the top of the page and check out the "Master OG" & "Forest Fire"...Have grown and smoked "Forest Fire"', it is not suitable for children...Have "Master OG" sprouted in 16 oz cups atm...Need to know what you are doing if you want the latest-greatest sooper buz from the new Cali up & comers...Do you know how to select a pheno? Do you know that when growing the latest and greatest you need to pay attention to the plant and remove an occasional male pod in later flowering period and not cry, "hermie, hermie, hermie" all over RIU?
> 
> Or you can do what the other kids do with their lunch money...Pick up one or two mix and match beans at Attitude or Herbies that their friends in the kiddie pool told them about...
> 
> I really do wish you success....Every new grower is a citizen practicing civil disobedience to end injustice...I simply asked that you clarify what it was you wanted...FWIW


I just ordered the Master OG and the Alexander Kush. He was going to name the Alexander Kush "the Frost Monster". I can't wait.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2013)

RP og kush is fire but yeilds low...thats the regular og as i know it...nice lemons pine deisel with a lil earth. rock hard buds that dont shrink when dried.


----------



## HazeHeaven (May 24, 2013)

Wasn't impressed with Reserva's OG (not the 1. It was a flimsy plant, had a paltry yield, and was only a B is potency and maybe a B+ in taste. Not earth shattering in any respect. It's the only OG I've actually _grown_. I found the Master OG I purchased to be quite nice if you like a knockout Indica punch. I kind of prefer sativa hybrids but when I want a powerful Kush I usually reach for Master, Bubba, or Sour Bubble. Have the Kosher coming up next garden so hopefully it will be much better than Reserva's plain OG.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2013)

bubba is great! by master do you mean socal master kush or master og?


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 24, 2013)

Shit if you ask me they are probably all good I grew out OG 18 and Tahoe OG and both were pretty damn good the Tahoe just has a dank azz funk about it I would pick the Tahoe though over the 18. I am growing White Fire OG right now you should look into that as she is easy to grow compared to the Tahoe and looks like a nice yielder


----------



## moldybologna (May 24, 2013)

eyeball696 said:


> OG#18 by a landslide


I concur with eyeball here, the pale green lemon pheno I got was the shit. DNA/Reserva Privada are pretty reliable genetic dealers from my experience.


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 24, 2013)

Rare Dankness has some killer OGs too. Check out the Kush section of their website for info


----------



## horribleherk (May 25, 2013)




----------



## horribleherk (May 25, 2013)

for some reason what i wrote with the pics didnt post the babies are r/p skywalker & the ones finishing off are spacedawg im looking at ggg daybreaker to one day share the room with the skywalker


----------



## triznasty (Jul 18, 2013)

He's just asking a very food question why is he in high school??? And I feel his frustration asking for a very simple opinion poll does not require a bull shit " back in 91'" response.....soooooo frustrating... I just searched this topi myself which led me here and I'm positive there are hundreds of others just like me who want to know this as well!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2013)

Out of all the og I grew from seed the best has been Cali conns reps from seeds. Rare dankness has some great tasting og too. The docs Scotts and venom were all good.

I would have to say Tahoe og would be my #1 og from seed with a bunch of others coming right behind it.


----------



## Wavels (Jul 19, 2013)

Reserva Privida's OG#18 was very kushy and it packs a wallop.

A little bud from my most recent harvest (March).

IDK if it is the "best", but I enjoy this seed OG.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 17, 2014)

Im doing dinafem og.comes in feminized seed and lemme say...great yield of golfballs all the way up the vine on 18 tops and the og smell kicked in late once it matured .


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 17, 2014)

dinafem og.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 17, 2014)

nice structure on her


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 18, 2014)

im wondering if the clone will do as well.The grapevine has the seed producing better.we'll soon see.


----------



## THCbreeder (Nov 23, 2014)

I got a dinafem regular OG freebie ( they will not release those ) and mine turned out to be a beauty . Not the best picture but the lemon pine came through and she cured nicely ! Everyone has loved it ! Also pulled 6 zips off her !!!


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 23, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> I got a dinafem regular OG freebie ( they will not release those ) and mine turned out to be a beauty . Not the best picture but the lemon pine came through and she cured nicely ! Everyone has loved it ! Also pulled 6 zips off her !!!


I didn't know dinafem made reg seeds.i have their og fem and its a good yielder.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 23, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dr-greenthumb-bubba-og-heartlandhank-grow.635580/

Here is my old Bubba OG DR Greenthumb journal.

I dont know.about the others but Dr GT's I can speak on.

feel free to Pm me if you want to.get into details


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone get those emerald triangle OG something freebies? I think i still have them somewhere. Wonder if they are worth planting.


----------



## THCbreeder (Nov 24, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I didn't know dinafem made reg seeds.i have their og fem and its a good yielder.


They do make them but are not releasing the regs. Herbies carried a special promo buy a pack of dinafem and get one free regular Og KUSH .


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 24, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> They do make them but are not releasing the regs. Herbies carried a special promo buy a pack of dinafem and get one free regular Og KUSH .


ah man nice.i gotta say this fem og from dinafem is such a beautiful purple stemmed fat leaved plant and I cant wait to let her go all the way.i had a mite attack and had to pullm early before the og smell kicked in and its just bungus.But what a nice structure she has.kudos to D.F.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2014)

Purple stems is usually nutrient deficiency, not genetics. Just FYI. Explains your mite attack too.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 24, 2014)

Having a hard time thinking this plant is deficient in anything because its the healthiest plant I have and all of her sisters look the same and my other strains don't have red leaf stems and I follow a strict feeding reg.take a look for yourself and tell me if im wrong.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 24, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Purple stems is usually nutrient deficiency, not genetics. Just FYI. Explains your mite attack too.


I looked in to it and since the plant is healthy most likely its the genetics and/or my room is cold when lights are off.Im going to up the phosphorous a tad and see if if the color goes away.

Wondering why you say it explains mite attack?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I looked in to it and since the plant is healthy most likely its the genetics and/or my room is cold when lights are off.Im going to up the phosphorous a tad and see if if the color goes away.
> 
> Wondering why you say it explains mite attack?


Your plants look relatively healthy (above average). They are unlikely to be at their health pinnacle. 

Bugs like to eat plants that are not healthy. It's easier for them to see the plant and of course it's easier to eat as well. 

You can get a refractometer to get a better idea of your plants relative health if you're interested. Measuring brix content. It will tell you a lot about what's going on. Most folks are not putting up high #'s. Harder to put up high #'s using bottles.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 24, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Your plants look relatively healthy (above average). They are unlikely to be at their health pinnacle.
> 
> Bugs like to eat plants that are not healthy. It's easier for them to see the plant and of course it's easier to eat as well.
> 
> You can get a refractometer to get a better idea of your plants relative health if you're interested. Measuring brix content. It will tell you a lot about what's going on. Most folks are not putting up high #'s. Harder to put up high #'s using bottles.


What is the optimum brix count for soil?Im using molasses in every watering is that the brix its checking?By bottles are you saying bottelled nutes?If so are you mixing your own soil?

Thanks for the info OG E


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> What is the optimum brix count for soil?Im using molasses in every watering is that the brix its checking?By bottles are you saying bottelled nutes?If so are you mixing your own soil?
> 
> Thanks for the info OG E


Yeah, I do my own soil. High brix numbers in a plant are in the 20's. You measure how light refracts through your plants sap to get this number. So you'd take a few fan leaves and crush them up to get some sap and then measure it. Higher teens are pretty high numbers too. Bottles just tend to have set ratios and plants can vary a fair amount in what they really want at any given time. They often make do with something other than - Nitrogen can be used in a pinch for less effective nutrient use by the plant, they are pretty amazing in their ability to adapt - but it's not ideal for them.

Check out the RLOS thread in the organics, I know some of this stuff is covered. It's a really great way to garden and IMO is so much easier. You can get great brix levels with bottles too, it just requires a lot more dedication and experimenting.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 24, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah, I do my own soil. High brix numbers in a plant are in the 20's. You measure how light refracts through your plants sap to get this number. So you'd take a few fan leaves and crush them up to get some sap and then measure it. Higher teens are pretty high numbers too. Bottles just tend to have set ratios and plants can vary a fair amount in what they really want at any given time. They often make do with something other than - Nitrogen can be used in a pinch for less effective nutrient use by the plant, they are pretty amazing in their ability to adapt - but it's not ideal for them.
> 
> Check out the RLOS thread in the organics, I know some of this stuff is covered. It's a really great way to garden and IMO is so much easier. You can get great brix levels with bottles too, it just requires a lot more dedication and experimenting.


Iam very interested in the super soil mixes and plan on doing it one o these days once I get into a bigger house with a place to mix.right now im starting plants in 4 and 6 inch rockwool block then planting them into 5 gal with Bush Doctor coco soil.and im running gh flora duo feeding chart with earth juice hi brix.

thanks for the schooling .will checkout rlos and pricing on a refractometer.

just when you think you know something you find out you know very little.thats what I love about farming.


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 3, 2016)

I know I'm dropping in on this thread a few years too late. But I love this conversation. Not only is OG


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 3, 2016)

One of the greatest strains of all time but it also has this great history to it. So many stories and theories it would actually make a good movie to be honest. But I gotta agree with OG fresh. I know that I've had "real "OG Kush because I lived in the Bay Area for 6 years in the late nineties. And I'll never forget the flavor the aroma and the effect especially. But I couldn't care less about who's who is far as breeders go or what they're charging or who they're affiliated with whatever the case may be. I just don't give a s*** I want seeds that are going to produce as close to what I'm looking for as possible. And I gotta tell you with as many seed companies as there are these days it's a real crapshoot. What I do is never get anything from a seed company from Europe except for maybe th seeds. And maybe a couple others that I'm not remembering right now. Butt I just research the companies that are based out of Colorado and California. Like rare dankness, loud,GDP, apothecary... These guys have been holding it down almost from the beginning.


----------



## larry bird 77 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hellraiser og by archive seeds


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice! What's your opinion on the Hellraiser, obviously looks good.


----------



## larry bird 77 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm in Italy i dont have access to any real og cut but i grew many seeds from several breeders the hellraiser is the best so far in terms of yield,high and taste(pure gas)
Og#18 and skywalker og from dna were very good; buddha tahoe has some good pheno, Karma genetics has some fire og strains for sure.


----------



## Blowinsmoke77 (Jun 4, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> I'm in Italy i dont have access to any real og cut but i grew many seeds from several breeders the hellraiser is the best so far in terms of yield,high and taste(pure gas)
> Og#18 and skywalker og from dna were very good; buddha tahoe has some good pheno, Karma genetics has some fire og strains for sure.


Is hell raiser the only one from archive you've grown? I've been looking into hazmat og from them


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 4, 2016)

I used to want to BE Larry Bird when I was a kid.lol!!! My all time favorite. 
King Louis viii OG was our go to OG. we've done the Tahoe, Grape Kush, Grape OG, but I really haven't been able to find that Lemon Pledge pine sole fuely Funk that is almost addictive. AJs Sour D from Loud makes your mouth water just from the aroma. Right now i git the Louis, a great OG CHEM, and "cookies" have no clue...tall lanky,purple,little buds, that REEEEKS! like a cat posses on a fruit cake; ) my last order NEVER came!


----------



## larry bird 77 (Jun 5, 2016)

Blowinsmoke77 said:


> Is hell raiser the only one from archive you've grown? I've been looking into hazmat og from them


I grew overflo a couple years ago very beautifull and strong resistent plant,i have casper og in the fridge but hazmat will be fire too. Now i smoke headbanger from karma amd the biker kush pheno is bomb.


----------



## Blowinsmoke77 (Jun 5, 2016)

I have a locktite f2 tied down in veg at the moment, I'm gonna be ordering some form of OG soon though and archive and a few others seem to be killing it with the OG crosses

Here is my locktite


----------

